# impossible d'ecrire sur ftp par finder



## dolkychess (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit souci avec mon serveur ftp.
Si je me connecte à l'aide du finder  je peux lire et télécharger mais pas écrire.
pourtant sur PC (et oui je viens de switché) quand j'utilisais filezilla il n'y avait pas de souci.
J'ai vu qu'il y a différents logiciel mais bon si le finder peut le faire... ça doit juste être un truc d'autorisation.
Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2007)

Normal&#8230; et oui c'est nase je sais.

Tu n'as donc pas le choix : client ftp&#8230;


----------



## dolkychess (31 Juillet 2007)

oui complétement 
là   ça me déçois!!!
même avec windows j'arrivais à le faire avec IE et firefox  et là impossible avec safari ou firefox. bon j'espère en trouver bien gratuit. On parle beaucoup de transmit mais payant.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2007)

Oui, moi aussi j'en ai pleur&#233; des nuits enti&#232;res au d&#233;but.

Essaie cyberduck ou rbrowser lite.


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour

Si le client FTP inclus dans Mac OS X ne fait pas l'affaire, il faut dire qu'il n'est pas sp&#233;cialement ergonomique, on peut utiliser Cyberduck, RBrowser Lite, et bien d'autres.

Si certains regrettent que l'acc&#232;s direct aux serveurs FTP ne soit pas au programme de Safari, d'autres au contraire s'en f&#233;licitent, parce que le m&#233;lange des genres initi&#233; par Microsoft dans IE n'est pas du go&#251;t de tout le monde. Surfer sur Internet est une chose, manipuler des fichiers (avec l'acc&#232;s en &#233;criture notamment) en est une autre. Pour cette raison, on peut se f&#233;liciter que Safari bascule directement vers le Finder ou la fen&#234;tre de t&#233;l&#233;chargement quand on tente d'utiliser le protocole FTP. Cette fa&#231;on de faire est beaucoup plus s&#233;curitaire, surtout &#224; une &#233;poque o&#249; la grande majorit&#233; des attaques passe par des failles du navigateur ou des composants associ&#233;s.


----------



## miaou (31 Juillet 2007)

avec firefox il y a une excellente extension " FireFTP "


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Juillet 2007)

miaou a dit:


> avec firefox il y a une excellente extension " FireFTP "


 Ça marche aussi sous OS X ? Parce que tout ce que j'ai pu lire à son sujet ne concernait que Windows.


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (1 Août 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça marche aussi sous OS X ? Parce que tout ce que j'ai pu lire à son sujet ne concernait que Windows.



Oui, ça marche sous os x, mais par contre, l'interface est trop lourde à mon gout. 
Cyberduck ou fetch sont très bons. :love:

Par contre, il est possible d'utiliser le ftp du finder en écriture avec les modifications à cette adresse.

J'ai essayé et c'est vraiment pas terrible : des fichiers à moitiés uploadés, des fichiers corrompus, des upload des fichiers .dstore (alors que fetch ne me les upload pas, ce que je préfère).
:mouais::mouais::mouais:

L'est pas au point ce truc ! 
Dommage.


----------



## Captain_X (1 Août 2007)

y'en a un gratuit qui marche tout le temps c'est TERMINAL


----------



## Madmac (7 Septembre 2010)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'en a un gratuit qui marche tout le temps c'est TERMINAL



Bonjour, je relance...
Peux-tu nous expliquer comment il faut faire ?

merci


----------



## ntx (7 Septembre 2010)

Tout simplement avec la commande ftp

"man ftp" pour le mode d'emploi.

A connaître : put, get , binary, mput, mget


----------



## Madmac (7 Septembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Tout simplement avec la commande ftp
> 
> "man ftp" pour le mode d'emploi.
> 
> A connaître : put, get , binary, mput, mget



oui...
alors là c'est pas très simple pour moi, mon anglais n'étant pas bon, dans le terminal, c'est mission très dangereuse...
En général je retape ce que l'on me dit de taper... (non, je ne tape pas sur qui on me dit de taper...)


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2010)

Voici un exemple d'utilisation, correspondant à la récupération du fichier _ftp://ftpdir.monsite.fr/mac/macmini.png_ .

Ce que l'utilisateur tape figure en rouge (nb: le mot de passe de connexion qui est tapé n'apparaît pas à l'écran). Les réponses du programme figurent en bleu.
	
	



```
[COLOR="DeepSkyBlue"][COLOR="DarkGreen"][B]MonMac:~ moi$[/B][/COLOR] [B][COLOR="Red"]ftp[/COLOR][/B]
[B]ftp>[/B] [B][COLOR="Red"]open[/COLOR][/B]
(to) [B][COLOR="Red"]ftpdir.monsite.fr[/COLOR][/B]
Connected to ftpdir.monsite.fr.
220 Serveur de FTP de MonSite.fr
Name (ftpdir.monsite.fr:moi): [B][COLOR="Red"]monlogin[/COLOR][/B]
331 Password required for monlogin.
Password: [COLOR="Red"][B]********[/B][/COLOR]
230 User monlogin logged in.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
[B]ftp>[/B] [B][COLOR="Red"]dir[/COLOR][/B]
227 Entering Passive Mode
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list
drwx------  16 web site      680 Sep 15  2008 .
drwx------  16 web site      680 Sep 15  2008 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 web site    17413 Mar  2  2008 index.html
drwxr-xr-x   2 web site     1016 Sep 22  2006 logos
drwx------   7 web site      776 May 29  2008 [B]mac[/B]
 [COLOR="Gray"](...)[/COLOR]
226 Transfer complete.
[B]ftp>[/B] [B][COLOR="Red"]cd mac[/COLOR][/B]
250 CWD command successful.
[B]ftp>[/B] [B][COLOR="Red"]dir[/COLOR][/B]
227 Entering Passive Mode
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list
drwx------   7 web site      776 May 29  2008 .
drwx------  16 web site      680 Sep 15  2008 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 web site      245 May 30  2007 [B]macmini.png[/B]
 [COLOR="Gray"](...)[/COLOR]
226 Transfer complete.
[B]ftp>[/B] [B][COLOR="Red"]get option.png /Users/moi/Desktop/option.png[/COLOR][/B]
local: /Users/moi/Desktop/option.png remote: option.png
227 Entering Passive Mode
150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for option.png (245 bytes)
100% |***********************************|   245        0.05 KiB/s    00:00 ETA
226 Transfer complete.
245 bytes received in 00:04 (0.05 KiB/s)
[B]ftp>[/B] [B][COLOR="Red"]exit[/COLOR][/B]
221 Goodbye.
[COLOR="DarkGreen"][B]MonMac:~ moi$[/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]
```
Dans cet exemple :
- *open* permet d'établir une connexion. Cette commande demande donc le nom du serveur FTP à atteindre, puis le login et mot de passe de connexion (si nécessaire).
- *dir* liste le contenu du dossier courant sur le serveur distant.
- *cd* change le dossier courant sur le serveur distant.
- *get* télécharge un fichier du serveur distant sur l'ordinateur local.
- *exit* quitte le programme ftp.

Par ailleurs :
- *send* envoie un fichier de l'ordinateur local vers le serveur distant.
- *help* affiche la liste des commandes disponibles, ou précise la fonction d'une commande donnée.
- *usage* précise la syntaxe d'une commande donnée.


----------



## Madmac (7 Septembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Voici un exemple d'utilisation, correspondant à la récupération du fichier.



Woah!!!
c'est beau... 

je commence à comprendre.
ça ressemble à du script.
mon idée serait d'envoyer tous les soirs, un fichier de sauvegarde de mon iMac sur le NAS que j'ai installé dans un autre local distant d'une 15e de kms
Je pense qu'il doit être possible d'écrire un script "applescript" pour faire cela ?
non ?


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2010)

Oui, bien entendu.

La commande ftp peut être invoquée en une seule fois, en lui passant d'emblée tous les paramètres nécessaires dans la ligne de commande, ou bien dans un fichier de paramètres par défaut « .netrc » (fichier caché).

Par exemple, pour envoyer le fichier « /Users/moi/Desktop/test.txt » sur « ftp://ftp.monsite.fr/subdir/test.txt », la connexion nécessitant le login « monlogin » et le mot de passe « monmotdepasse », la commande serait :
	
	



```
[B]ftp -u[/B] [COLOR="Sienna"]ftp://[/COLOR][COLOR="Indigo"]monlogin[/COLOR][B]:[/B][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]monmotdepasse[/COLOR][B]@[/B][COLOR="Sienna"]ftp.monsite.fr/subdir/test.txt[/COLOR] [COLOR="DarkOliveGreen"]/Users/moi/Desktop/test.txt[/COLOR]
```

En AppleScript, on pourrait lancer cette commande en faisant :
	
	



```
[B]do shell script "[/B][COLOR="Indigo"]ftp -u ftp://monlogin:monmotdepasse@ftp.monsite.fr/subdir/test.txt /Users/moi/Desktop/test.txt[/COLOR][B]"[/B]
```
ou tout autre code plus élaboré permettant en plus de construire dynamiquement et de façon préalable la ligne de commande nécessaire, et de cacher le mot de passe utilisé (qui ne doit pas tomber entre des mains étrangères).


----------



## Madmac (7 Septembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, bien entendu.
> 
> La commande ftp peut être invoquée en une seule fois, en lui passant d'emblée tous les paramètres nécessaires dans la ligne de commande, ou bien dans un fichier de paramètres par défaut « .netrc » (fichier caché).
> .



Super,ça fonctionne.
j'ai pigé. Mais il faut que j'apprenne les commandes.... (pas gagné ça..)
le + bizarre, c'est qu'en essayant avec le terminal et les commandes de ta 1ere explication, le "send" me renvoyait "permission denied"
alors qu'avec ta dernière commande, toujours dans le terminal, ça passe sans soucis.
Est-ce possible que ce soit une erreur de syntaxe ?
plus qu'un droit d'accès ?

Je vais essayé de trouver comment faire un script avec "mdp" caché. (dans un vpn, ça serait plus "sûr" ?)


----------



## Madmac (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

je reviens vous dire comment se passe mes essais.
J'ai fait un script avec la commande "do shell script" de PA5CAL.
ça démarre bien et le fichier (un dossier de pdf créé en archive de 3,61 go) se crée bien et commence à se copier sur le NAS distant.
mais j'ai un message d'erreur au bout d'un certain temps.
"error "La commande sest arrêtée avec un état non nul." number 1"
Hier c'était après 501 mb de copié, ce jour, c'est avec 1,42 go copié. (ça progresse)

Une idée d'où pourrait venir cette erreur ?
un temps trop long ?
j'ai supprimé la mise en veille des disques du NAS.


----------



## gogomichoud (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé un système super simple !!
1) Télécharger et installer "Transmit"
2) Ouvrir "Automator" (normalement dans le dossier application) et créer un service 
3) Dans l'onglet tout à gauche, sélectionner "Internet"
4) Dans l'onglet à coté, il y a un petit camion avec écrit "Mount", le prendre et glissez le dans la zone à coté
5) En haut, remplacer "texte" par "aucune d'entée" et "N'imprte quelles applications" et entrer les parametre de votre serveur
6) Enregistrer le service

Maintenant pour exécuter se service, cliquer sur le nom d'application de la barre d&#8217;état, sélectionner "Services" et cliquer sur le services que vous avez crée.


----------

